# any air arms enthusiasts out there??



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE (May 19, 2007)

i posted this same topic in the shotguns forrum on accident.. didnt get any replies


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

lol well not many people are talking about this..... i love my beeman... been shooting stray cats lately..

there is something about using a pellet rifle to shoot things... gets you back to having to only use one really well placed shot and what not..


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

lol well not many people are talking about this..... i love my beeman... been shooting stray cats lately..

there is something about using a pellet rifle to shoot things... gets you back to having to only use one really well placed shot and what not..


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

lol well not many people are talking about this..... i love my beeman... been shooting stray cats lately..

there is something about using a pellet rifle to shoot things... gets you back to having to only use one really well placed shot and what not..


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE (May 19, 2007)

then i hit the nail on the head picking a topic that hasnt been explored lol... i love my henry's but i dont really get a chance to get out.. so i have a small range set up in my back yard... perfect for air guns


----------

